# Master Cutter Tiger 1000 Issues



## brsspring (Oct 15, 2008)

I have just purchased and received a Master Cutter Tiger 1000. So far the experience has not been good. I ordered the XY300 - they shipped the Tiger 1000. Was supposed to get the stand - no notification of it being out of stock until I called to check on it and was told it would be in maybe 20 days! Then the issues of installing the drivers for the usb to serial adapter cable (I am still not sure they are really installed) Now I am not able to send anything to the cutter - I get communication errors. I am ready to send this thing back whereever it came from. Any suggestions on resolving my problem?
Thanks
Brenda


----------

